# Atlas R-Line Unexpectedly Delivered with Front License Plate Mount Holes



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

A question on how some of you might (or may have already) handled this on your Atlas (or any other new car purchase)...

I negotiated a deal on an Atlas SE w/Tech + R-Line in Pure White last night at a dealer in Cincinnati. They didn't have the car in their inventory, but a dealer they trade cars with frequently in Columbus did, and so they negotiated an R for R swap of the same model in different colors. I did not inquire about the status of it having been drilled for a front plate, as the dealer in Cincinnati did not have plate mounts on any cars in their inventory (more on that in a sec.).

I'm a person who, despite Ohio law requiring front plates, does not run front plates on their cars. The dealer I'm buying from in Cincinnati does not drill for front plates on a car until it's sold and ask the buyer, as we're close enough to the state of Kentucky where front plates are not required, that they're selling quite a few cars to people who do not run front plates.

However, Columbus is smack in the middle of Ohio, and therefore the dealer there drills every car on their lot (presumably, and seems dumb), and so is the case with the R-Line that my dealer swapped inventory for.

Net - the car arrived in Cincinnati today with front plate brackets and corresponding holes in the bumper.

I expressed my frustration, and preference for a car without holes in the bumper in order to run without a front plate (and no holes).

*Potential resolutions:*

- The dealer has offered to replace the front bumper cover, though I'm not keen on ripping the bumper off a brand new car, for fear of the replacement never fitting as tight as the original, and even the possibility of messing with one of the many sensors that I'm sure are underneath the bumper skin (front assist, pedestrian, adaptive cruise, etc.).

- Alternatively, the dealer could simply remove the plate bracket, plug the holes (https://www.bumperplugs.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=1_11_99&product_id=99) and possibly provide some form of financial restitution to me as compensation for now having a car with license plate plugs on the front bumper.

- Or, of course I could walk away (or possibly take a Black R-Line that they have had sitting on their lot all along), but this also seems like a d*ck move, as I really did want to purchase a car (and likely service) through this dealership.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

If you want a vehicle with no holes, get a vehicle with no holes. Why not order the vehicle you want thru your selected dealer? Dealer trade or even lot vehicles are never a good idea.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

Eye Candy White said:


> A question on how some of you might (or may have already) handled this on your Atlas (or any other new car purchase)...
> 
> I negotiated a deal on an Atlas SE w/Tech + R-Line in Pure White last night at a dealer in Cincinnati. They didn't have the car in their inventory, but a dealer they trade cars with frequently in Columbus did, and so they negotiated an R for R swap of the same model in different colors. I did not inquire about the status of it having been drilled for a front plate, as the dealer in Cincinnati did not have plate mounts on any cars in their inventory (more on that in a sec.).
> 
> ...



I would take the new bumper, it's not like it's a steel body panel. It's easily replaced and you will never know the difference.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Id go with the bumper replacement too. Despite all the tech thats integrated, its still a piece thats designed to hit/get hit and be replaced. Replacement only gets hairy when its really crunched and there's damage to the bumper/core support. A brand new car should be no problem. 

Are you buying from Joseph VW? We bought a car there last month. They ordered the car from a dealer in Indiana and it arrived with no front plate bracket. They just tossed the bracket in the back of the car and we were on our way. I was pleased.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLROADING17 (Apr 24, 2017)

I would wait for the new car. Personally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I'd follow the law and have a front plate...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dgleeds said:


> I would take the new bumper, it's not like it's a steel body panel. It's easily replaced and you will never know the difference.


No concern with a paint match of the new part?


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes, through Joseph VW. They've been really great to deal with, just have hit a snag with the car they acquired having a front plate mount. At no point have they had a "take it or leave it" response to this, which is respectable.

Should be getting pics of the mount/holes it would leave this AM, and can decide if I'll just order some bumper plugs in Pure White and move on. With a lot of cars having sensors in the front bumpers now that are quite visible, guessing the bumper plugs won't look too out of place if that's what I end up going with here.

And to the "follow the law comments," are you running a front plate?! :sly:


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Eye Candy White said:


> Yes, through Joseph VW. They've been really great to deal with, just have hit a snag with the car they acquired having a front plate mount. At no point have they had a "take it or leave it" response to this, which is respectable.
> 
> Should be getting pics of the mount/holes it would leave this AM, and can decide if I'll just order some bumper plugs in Pure White and move on. With a lot of cars having sensors in the front bumpers now that are quite visible, guessing the bumper plugs won't look too out of place if that's what I end up going with here.
> 
> And to the "follow the law comments," are you running a front plate?! :sly:


Yes, I live in VA where we have front plates, I've never seen/heard of anyone that doesn't run one on purpose. We have annual state inspections so you wouldn't pass without it. I get that folks like the clean look of the front bumper without it but again...everyone has one here.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I would run the plate. But clearly this isn't about whether or not to do that, it is what to do now that you have identified that you are def not running the plate. 

I would not replace the bumper. It will go on carfax as cosmetic work and always stand against you (if it is done correctly at all you have to worry about the dealer trying to cut costs and do it themselves and fuq it up worse- classic VW). 

At this point i would get a new one in a dif color or leave the holes and follow the law.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

For the folks living in states with a f. plate requirement that don't run them...how does that work? Do you have annual state inspections that will fail b/c of the missing f. plate? What if you get pulled over? Curious. I personally am glad they require f. plates here. It will be easier for law enforcement to find stolen vehicles/vehicles involved in incidents, easier for me as a cyclist to ID someone that tries to run me off the road, etc.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> For the folks living in states with a f. plate requirement that don't run them...how does that work? Do you have annual state inspections that will fail b/c of the missing f. plate? What if you get pulled over? Curious. I personally am glad they require f. plates here. It will be easier for law enforcement to find stolen vehicles/vehicles involved in incidents, easier for me as a cyclist to ID someone that tries to run me off the road, etc.


In Colorado for example where there is a front plate, there are no state inspections at all. Just an emissions test like once every two years or something. So basically no one is every actively checking whether or not you have it. You will find that a majority of states in this fukd up country don't have state inspections. There is no enforcement by the police here either. Its like they don't care which begs the question why the fuq should we pay taxes for superfluous front plates if no one cares/enforces them?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> .....(if it is done correctly at all you have to worry about the dealer trying to cut costs and do it themselves and fuq it up worse- classic VW)...


So other makes are different?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> For the folks living in states with a f. plate requirement that don't run them...how does that work? Do you have annual state inspections that will fail b/c of the missing f. plate? What if you get pulled over? Curious.....


Not an inspection issue and very very few driver's are ticketed for no front plate.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

Front plates are required here, but enforcement is selective. The state patrol says that they routinely pull people over for not having them, and it does give them an excuse to give you a ticket for it if they pull you over for something else. I for one am not willing to risk the $136 fine for the vanity of not having it on my car.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Ohio requires front plates, but we have no vehicle inspections or emissions testing (I hate that we don't have at least emissions testing, as there are so many gross polluting cars driving around, which makes you wonder why new car emissions are so stringent).

Technically, police can pull you over and fine you for no front plate, OR if they pull you over for speeding, they can tack-on the no front plate fine as well.

Enforcement of it seems very spotty - I've been without a front plate for 19 years of driving now, pulled over 1 time for speeding, and never anything about not running a front plate. I'd say about 50% of cars where I live run them (Cincy), and it's probably hard for cops to try and enforce, as being so intertwined with Northern Kentucky (who does not require plates) probably makes local police not really try to enforce it on the roads.

I could see if you were pretty landlocked in a state that requires front plates this being quite different (Central VA or WA for example, as some of you have mentioned).

My wife was pulled over in a previous car for speeding and also given a citation for no front plate, but nothing since then.

I prefer the aesthetic of no front plate, and just don't see the need for them (if quite a few states don't require them), but obviously they are law in some states (mine included).


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

It all depends on where you live in Ohio and where you typically drive. Seems the big city areas don't really care, it's the smaller, rural cities that like to fine you for no front plate. I hated what the front plates would change on the face of my older 2009 Jetta and 2010 JSW, and didn't run plates. But, Troy cops got me once for just that. Then I drilled their bumpers. Our Atlas also came from Joseph VW and there were no holes drilled, the still no holes. Willing to risk it again. By the way, Joseph was very good for us to deal with. They were the only dealer I could find about a year ago to get us a 2.0T SEL on order, and they didn't charge full price. They also have the lifetime powertrain warranty which may help many years down the road, and will give free oil changes (you pay for the entire 10, 20, 30k service and they deduct the cost of the oil change).

Personally I'd take the Pure White that you wanted, get the plugs, and ask for something like wheel locks to help. Not a strain on dealer, wasn't their fault. Shouldn't be very noticeable to anyone except you that it's plugged.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks - and yes, Joseph VW has been great to deal with. We actually signed all the papers last night and are now the proud owners. Very excited.

I decided to not entertain the idea of bumper replacement (just seems like a huge risk on a brand new car of things never fitting the same), Joseph is picking up the tab on the plugs (there's 4 holes, unfortunately, 2 in the white, 2 in the piano black) which I'll try out, but otherwise will likely just run the plate. The car is so big in front, and Ohio plates we have are white anyway, so likely will blend in pretty well. Plus, it's the wife's daily, not my "sport car," so if she gets pulled over and cited for no front plate, I'm going to get an earful.

It's an R-Line, and I'll give it a try with the plugs - the front looks so good, but will still look good with the plate I'm sure.

The car's sitting garaged for the next few days - have an appointment with Julius Poa out of Dayton area to get clear bra installed before we start driving it up/down I75's rock-fest.

I'll post a separate thread for the introduction - very excited to have the R-Line, and in the color we wanted - the white looks so good with all the contrast bits.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Eye Candy White said:


> Thanks - and yes, Joseph VW has been great to deal with. We actually signed all the papers last night and are now the proud owners. Very excited.
> 
> I decided to not entertain the idea of bumper replacement (just seems like a huge risk on a brand new car of things never fitting the same), Joseph is picking up the tab on the plugs (there's 4 holes, unfortunately, 2 in the white, 2 in the piano black) which I'll try out, but otherwise will likely just run the plate. The car is so big in front, and Ohio plates we have are white anyway, so likely will blend in pretty well. Plus, it's the wife's daily, not my "sport car," so if she gets pulled over and cited for no front plate, I'm going to get an earful.
> 
> ...


Seems like the right choice. I look at it this way, sure, no plate looks great but eveyrone has a f. plate here so who cares, it looks "normal" with it.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Eye Candy White said:


> Ohio requires front plates, but we have no vehicle inspections or emissions testing (I hate that we don't have at least emissions testing, as there are so many gross polluting cars driving around, which makes you wonder why new car emissions are so stringent).
> 
> Technically, police can pull you over and fine you for no front plate, OR if they pull you over for speeding, they can tack-on the no front plate fine as well.
> 
> ...



I'm also an Ohio resident. And this is the first car I'm going to try and run without a front plate. I'm up near the lake, and had my dealer traded for a Pure White LE, which might had came from your dealership. The car arrived without front holes. My local dealer also doesn't drill holes on any of their inventory cars. They also have known to zip-tie on front plate, if the customer wants to have front plate, but wants to keep the clean bumper for whatever reason.

I would say, roughly guessing, I see about 1/4 of the cars here, without any front plates. Some even with super dark front tint, which is asking for trouble, since we can only have 50% up front. 

As for emissions, there are certain counties in Ohio that requires testing, every 2 years. I live in one of those county. But the testing is free, since they're using some settlement money to fund the emission's testing fee.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

Live in Cincinnati and have never run a front plate. Its been 46 years with no problems even when they still had the old "safety lane" inspections and the now defunct revenue enhancing emission test centers. OP, where do you live where you see these nasty emission spewing vehicles? It is rare around here to see oil burning, smoking anything besides the many bros in diesel pick ups smokin it for kicks.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Live within city limits in Oakley, and work downtown.

I feel like I come across a lot of cars blowing smoke/awful fumes quite frequently, and definitely see a lot of bro's in trucks/muscle cars without catalysts (both gas and diesel burners). Seems silly to not have emissions testing to keep that stuff off the road given the concerns over new car MPGs and emissions.

On topic - Joseph received the bumper plugs for my Atlas yesterday; Paint protection film goes on Thursday, so will see how the plugs look at that time and decide whether to run with/without the front plate for now (will leave the holes and not covered by PPF in the event we decide to change minds on front plate at some point.


----------



## CincyJSW (Jul 10, 2018)

If you or anyone else had used bumper plugs, could you post a pic? I’ve got a TDI wagon in Hyde Park (and also work downtown) and I just noticed my front plate is off center! I’d like to remove and mount front plate via tow hook position but I’d need to do something with those darn holes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Eye Candy White said:


> Live within city limits in Oakley, and work downtown.
> 
> I feel like I come across a lot of cars blowing smoke/awful fumes quite frequently, and definitely see a lot of bro's in trucks/muscle cars without catalysts (both gas and diesel burners). Seems silly to not have emissions testing to keep that stuff off the road given the concerns over new car MPGs and emissions.
> 
> On topic - Joseph received the bumper plugs for my Atlas yesterday; Paint protection film goes on Thursday, so will see how the plugs look at that time and decide whether to run with/without the front plate for now (will leave the holes and not covered by PPF in the event we decide to change minds on front plate at some point.


Can you post pics? I just had my wrap done and was planning on buying plugs in amazon and spray painting to match the color. I have 4 holes unfortunately (and one small nick next to it because the dealer screwed in too much on the screw that holds the LP onto the LP holder.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

CincyJSW said:


> If you or anyone else had used bumper plugs, could you post a pic? I’ve got a TDI wagon in Hyde Park (and also work downtown) and I just noticed my front plate is off center! I’d like to remove and mount front plate via tow hook position but I’d need to do something with those darn holes!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what I did yesterday. Bought some cheap plugs on Amazon and utilized OEM touch up paint and clear coat. Not perfect since the drill cause the side of the holes to be raised. But this will do for now

LP holder Holes









Plugs up close








Plugs from far


----------



## Micro0637 (Dec 4, 2017)

Eye Candy White said:


> Thanks - and yes, Joseph VW has been great to deal with. We actually signed all the papers last night and are now the proud owners. Very excited.
> .


Off topic, but I was wondering if you've ever work with Joseph before? I was really interested in the lifetime powertrain warranty and want to know how easy they are to work with if issues arise.


----------



## CincyJSW (Jul 10, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> This is what I did yesterday. Bought some cheap plugs on Amazon and utilized OEM touch up paint and clear coat. Not perfect since the drill cause the side of the holes to be raised. But this will do for now
> 
> LP holder Holes
> 
> ...


At least yours are on center, mine appear comically off center....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

CincyJSW said:


> At least yours are on center, mine appear comically off center....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is bad! That would drive me nuts! Did you notice it right away when you took delivery? I would've said something to the dealer. Funny, when you made me aware of this, I saw a car in my rear view mirror this morning and has exactly the same issue, off centered front license plate. I guess some people are just not bothered by it or worse, didn't notice. This is why I still think dealers (no matter if they are in a front plate required state) should just ask a customer first whether they want their front tagged or not. It could just be part of prepping the car when the deal is going down. AFAIK, dealers are not liable if the customers says "don't tag the front". Onus is the owner of the vehicle.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> That is bad! That would drive me nuts! Did you notice it right away when you took delivery? I would've said something to the dealer. Funny, when you made me aware of this, I saw a car in my rear view mirror this morning and has exactly the same issue, off centered front license plate. I guess some people are just not bothered by it or worse, didn't notice. This is why I still think dealers (no matter if they are in a front plate required state) should just ask a customer first whether they want their front tagged or not. It could just be part of prepping the car when the deal is going down. AFAIK, dealers are not liable if the customers says "don't tag the front". Onus is the owner of the vehicle.


Mine is slightly off-center and yes, it bugged me but not enough to go through the drama of not taking delivery etc. It's off by 1/4" and I considered centering it but again, don't want to booger it/deal with it etc. I still find this so odd in states with f. plates that any dealer wouldn't just put them on and ask you...that just doesn't happen here in VA as far as I know b/c it won't pass inspection so the dealer does in fact (I think) have to deliver with f. plates b/c they do the safety inspection that is required.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

KarstGeo said:


> I still find this so odd in states with f. plates that any dealer wouldn't just put them on and ask you...that just doesn't happen here in VA as far as I know b/c it won't pass inspection so the dealer does in fact (I think) have to deliver with f. plates b/c they do the safety inspection that is required.


Ohio requires front plates. But all three of my VWs, bought from the same dealer, didn't have dealer installed front plates. Might be that Ohio doesn't have vehicle inspections, unless it needs to be re-tittle from a salvage tittle.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> Mine is slightly off-center and yes, it bugged me but not enough to go through the drama of not taking delivery etc. It's off by 1/4" and I considered centering it but again, don't want to booger it/deal with it etc. I still find this so odd in states with f. plates that any dealer wouldn't just put them on and ask you...that just doesn't happen here in VA as far as I know b/c it won't pass inspection so the dealer does in fact (I think) have to deliver with f. plates b/c they do the safety inspection that is required.


I know here at least in Jersey in my area, there are some dealers that do not tag their vehicle but for the most part do. But those dealers that normally tag their vehicles won't on Golf R for example or an R-line which doesn't make sense. So I cannot understand why ok on some models and not on other models.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

My friend got this Vinyl license plate that is a replica of his license plate. An alternative to not drilling your front bumper. I forgot the website he had it done but this one has a similar concept.

http://licenceplate.ca/


----------



## phillejay (Aug 9, 2011)

*Update*

Question for the plugs installed:

Were these orders from the BumperPlugs site?

If so, what 'color' is the black plastic considered?

Thanks!


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

CT requires front license plates, but our family doesn't use them, and hasn't been an issue thus far :knock on wood:

On my V70 Volvo, the bracket was mounted with two holes, I took off the bracket and just used the two black screws as my plug (on a red car). Looked fine IMO.

On my current Atlas, the dealer "repaired" four of six holes, utilizing a minor paint & repair operation that travels around. It looks fine from a distance on the paint, but it's a little duller and the plastic of the bumper has some waves (there were two holes from the bracket attaching to the bumper and 2 from the LONG screws they used to attach a dealer plate to the bracket). But again, it's fine IMO. As for the two holes in the lower black trim part, I can barely tell they are there. 

I'll post photos shortly.

Having the dealer replace the whole bumper cover wasn't being offered, and I didn't push since I took dealer stock and not an ordered vehicle. If I only had the two holes from the bracket, I should have just used the screws and painted them grey/black, would have been cheaper and kept the factor shine on the bumper.

I had looked into www.bumperplugs.com, but in order to use those, you have to drill an even larger hole, I just wasn't about that.










(the photo with the holes was on a sunny day, and the last two were just now as we are about to get an arctic squall that's making it yellow outside.)


----------

